# iexplore.exe uses 50% cpu,why?



## dansilva

why does iexplore.exe uses 50% of my CPU? when i access IE, websites takes time to load up which used to be split of a second?

why?

thank you


----------



## Lax

Could have a spyware/Adware problem. Try installing the trial version of Spysweeper and see what it picks up. Other people will suggest Spybot and Ad-Aware but in my opinion they aren't that good of programs.


----------



## S_Doherty

iexplore.exe is also a resource for a network, you could simply end the task but if you are indeed part of a network then that would not be advisable as this could interrupt the network services from your local machine...


----------



## dansilva

i am not a part of a network. also i tried ending the task at task manager but it keeps coming whenever i starts IE.


----------



## Lax

wait. you do know that iexplorer IS IE right?


----------



## dansilva

there is a explore.exe and iexplore.exe in the task bar. iexplore.exe uses 50% of cpu. i think it is IE.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Yeahaaa*

Check for spyware or adware. Use Adaware SE or Spybot Search and Destroy. It does seem like it has been altered in some way or is diong something it should not...like communicating in the background with a server you do not even know about. I would be worried...block IE and use Firefox meanwhile.. . 

JAN


----------



## S_Doherty

Yeah, I wouldn't be too concerned about it and yes, there are multiple 'explorer' tasks...if you are unsure of what one is just 'google' it to find out exactly what it is used for and make your judgement from there...try using firefox for a while to see what you think of it


----------



## Scrapped>.<

Lord AnthraX said:
			
		

> Could have a spyware/Adware problem. Try installing the trial version of Spysweeper and see what it picks up. Other people will suggest Spybot and Ad-Aware but in my opinion they aren't that good of programs.



I personaly used the trial version of spysweeper once and i don't think it do any good.  there is goining to be something there every time you scan your computer. they will just keep coming back.  and samething can be said with the other two programs.

If I were you i will just get the real version of spysweeper and Giant Antispyware.  these two have the highest rating by PCmagazine.   I use them and i think they are very good. 

I also use Nortion internet security 2004 Pro.  but let me say this Norton can solve as much problems in your computer as it can cause. none the less it is better to know that there is not as much junk in the computer.


----------



## Lax

Scrapped>.< said:
			
		

> I personaly used the trial version of spysweeper once and i don't think it do any good.  there is goining to be something there every time you scan your computer. they will just keep coming back.  and samething can be said with the other two programs.
> 
> If I were you i will just get the real version of spysweeper and Giant Antispyware.  these two have the highest rating by PCmagazine.   I use them and i think they are very good.
> 
> I also use Nortion internet security 2004 Pro.  but let me say this Norton can solve as much problems in your computer as it can cause. none the less it is better to know that there is not as much junk in the computer.



Well I have the full version of SS. I just suggested that to him if he didn't want to buy it. At least he has something on there for 30 days until he can really sort stuff out.



			
				dansilva said:
			
		

> there is a explore.exe and iexplore.exe in the task bar. iexplore.exe uses 50% of cpu. i think it is IE.



Explorer.exe is windows main GUI and IEXPLORER.exe is INTERNET explorer. So if it's using 50% CPU then it is most likely doing something (even if you know about it or not). Get some sort of spyware/adware program and run it.

P.S. Like other's have said. Get FireFox.


----------



## dansilva

i used spysweepers and fixed the adware/spyware . since then its fine. thanks alot for your help


----------

